# cyrtocara moorii and mbuna?



## lonny83 (Jan 6, 2012)

i touched on this in a previous post but thought id get more input, opinions etc if i started a specific thread.

iv currently got 3 moorii in a mbuna tank and im just looking for peoples input or experience if they have ever done this and as i keep reading and hearing lots of different opinions.

i inherited the stock with the tank all seems well at the moment but im undecided on wether to swap the moorii for something else.

the other fish are red zebras, cobalt zebras and yellow labs tank is about 120 gallons is only 4ft tho just quite a bit deeper and higher than standard, filtration is good and rockwork is roughly a third of the height of the tank and front third of the tank there are no rocks just sand.

many thanks all thoughts appreciated


----------



## Malawi Mad1 (Aug 15, 2006)

Most advise given is not mix mbuna and haps/peacock's but it does happen a lot. I prefer myself to see a nice mbuna set-up or a nice all male hap/peacock set-up, never the two mixed together.Although i do have some haps in one of my tanks waiting for a new home. The moorii are going to get large and will probably need a larger tank in the future. All depends on you really do you want to keep them? They will live alongside the mbuna quite happily as long as there is some open water space for them (which you said there is so that's good)


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

As adults, the moori should be fine, assuming there isn't too much rockwork in the tank. If introduced small, the moori could have issues competing at first. They are however tougher than most people give them credit for.


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

I have moorii with mbunas in fact they re in there with very nasty kenyi and they are doing just fine, I leave the top of my tank empty for them to have free swimming space and my rock work on the bottom part of the tank for my kenyi to hide from the much bigger moorii.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

4 foot is not ideal for moorii, but it can be done i guess.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Don't expect them to breed in a tank with Mbuna. They can live with them, but the Mbuna males are more territorial, and the _moorii _will not be able to spawn.

At least, that was the case when I bred them in 1977. Tank raised may be more assertive after 40 years of line breeding.


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

i have 1 male and three female moorii in with mbuna in a 4x2x2 tank and they breed all the time, i have had loads of fry but now i let them spit them in the tank and its a nice snack for the rest, but within 2 weeks they are holding again.
i have had them for almost 2 years now.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I've had them spawn with mbuna, and I have a friend who has kept them on and off for three decades, most often in with mbuna, no problems. There are many variables that could stop them from spawning, depending on the mbuna species, and tank setup.


----------



## lonny83 (Jan 6, 2012)

thanks all for your input im starting to think ill keep the moori as they are my favoutire and sounds like the people in the know doesnt think its to bad!!

if the 4 species iv got do breed and i leave them to spit the fry in the tank is there much chance of me being over run with fry or will the majority get eaten.

thanks


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

They will get eaten most likely


----------

